# Acer One Laptop



## Blake Bowden (Feb 25, 2009)

I usually rely on my Macbook Pro for mobile computer, but this weekend I picked up an Acer One laptop. There are so many occasions where I need to check email, ftp something to the forums, vpn into the carwash network, etc and this little bugger is PERFECT! It's basically a netbook...here are the specs:

  This ultra-portable laptop is the ideal traveling companion that lets you take the Internet on the road without the heavy load. The Intel Atom Processor combines performance, power and efficiency to explore the Internet and stay connected while on-the go. Windows XP Home Edition lets you surf the Internet, edit documents and photos and read email.



Key Features & Benefits: 

    Intel Atom processor N270    

    1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 512 KB L2 cache     

    8.9" WSVGA high-brightness Acer CrystalBrite TFT LCD    

    Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950       

    1024MB DDR 533MHz Dual Channel Memory    

    Use multiple applications without a decrease in performance     

    120GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive    

    Store large video files, music, photos, documents and more on this expansive drive     

    Additional Features    

     Windows XP Home 
Acer Crystal Eye Webcam 3-cell Li-ion (2200 mAh) Battery 
3 - USB 2.0 Ports AC Power Adapter 
Multi-in-1 Card Reader AC Power Cord 
Acer InviLink 802.11b/g Wi-Fi CERTIFIED Modem Cable 
3-cell Li-ion (2200 mAh) Battery 
2.19 lbs.  995 g (system unit only)     

* If you have an aircard or a phone that supports teathering...you're in heaven. Oh btw...price...how does $298 sound?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10575195#Item+Description

Available at most WalMarts...


Here's a video review..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayVilWbznqA"]YouTube - Acer Aspire One AOA150-1006 Notebook PC[/ame]

*


----------



## gortex6 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sold!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 25, 2009)

Net


----------



## RJS (Feb 25, 2009)

Was your Macbook  just to big and cumbersome?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 25, 2009)

Compared to the Acer, yes. Plus I feel more comfortable traveling with a $300 laptop vs a $2400 one.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 25, 2009)

Acer makes a decent little product.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 25, 2009)

nice..thanks for the post, i am looking at replacing my dell inspiron...


----------



## gortex6 (Feb 26, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Net



The only thing I am paranoid of is the built in web cam and mic.


----------

